

How many founders should a startup have? - arshadgc
http://arshadchowdhury.com/1587-how-many-founders-a-startup-should-have/

======
ellumiakat
The common advice I've always gotten is that it should be two. Many
incubators/accelerators won't take solo entrepreneurs, and get suspicious if
there is more than two. Personally though, as long as the necessary skill
areas are covered I don't think it should matter.

